

Ask HN: I want to start a vertical ad network, any recommendations for tools? - navanit

I'm starting a vertical ad network in the smartphone apps space (developers and development studios would come to us to promote their apps on our network of app review websites).<p>I have a portfolio of websites to seed the network with, and the aggregate monthly pageviews is already non-trivial. So no problems, there. I also have a reasonably strategy to acquire advertisers.<p>I'm looking for recommendations around:
1. Which Ad server to go with
2. Back-office services: billing and payment distribution to partner publishers<p>I've looked at Adify (very pricey setup fee and no trial), and have applied to the iSocket beta.<p>Anyone have any suggestions or experience with something like this? Thanks!
======
mahmud
Feel free to email me about deploying our targeting ad server.

When I was in your shoes a year ago, I found out I had to write my own. In
advertising, you either have the technical know-how or you have the sales
force. You can't just use OpenX, sit back and hope to make money.

It is a sick twisted industry, but it pays my bills.

~~~
navanit
Is your email ID in your HN profile current? It just bounced.

